# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  KADA SMIJEM ZATRUDNJETI NAKON CARSKOG?

## lamy

Interesuje me kada smijem ponovo zatrudnjeti nakon carskog?prošlo je godina i pol, papa-nalaz je u redu.
strah me da ponovo zatrudnim, jer sam imala infekciju rane i ležala mjessec dana u bolnici, da to nije napravilo neke komplikacije za koje ne znam!!!

----------


## bzara

ja sam ostala trudna 10 mjeseci nakon carskog! 
ostala bi i prije , ali nije nam uspjelo od prve!

----------


## lamy

a šta je sa onim pričama da mora rez dobro zarasti, da ne ostanu ožiljci koji mogu usporiti razvoj bebe itd?

----------


## disa

Ja ostala trudna 8 mjeseci nakon carskog,rodila ponovo na carski(jer sam tako zeljela) i sve super !

----------


## TONI

Moja šogi ostala trudna 6 mj nakon carskog i imala školsku trudnoću.

----------


## Lili75

*lamy*, ovo zanima i mene jer svi različito pričaju, od godine do čak 3 godine  :shock: ,to nema šanse da čekam jer punim 34. god za mjesec dana.

----------


## Thlaspi

meni su rekli da bi bilo dobro da prođe *minimalno* dvije godine između poroda (od jednog poroda do drugog)...

naravno, događa se ženama da zatrudne i prije, ali onda se prakticira ponovno carski rez, a ako se pričeka daju ti šansu za pririodan porod (podrzumijeva se da je trudnoća uredna)

pretpostavljam da bi bilo bolje čekati i dulje od 2 godine, ali evo, mi smo jedva izdržali   :Grin:

----------


## jkitanov

Bilo bi dobro bar 18 mj. Ali ja znam puno žena koje su i nakon 3-4 mj ostale trudne ponovo i sve bilo ok. Žena koja je s nama dijelila sobu u bolnici poslije sc je imala je i bebu od 12mj kod kuće, a bio joj treči carski. Naravno da ima i onih koje su čekale godinama. Moja frendica je prvo dj rodila sa 33, pa čekala par god da prođe, a sad kaže da joj nije do toga ponovo.
 Puno sreče u pokušajima  :Grin:  

Ja ću za godinu-dvije.

----------


## Lu Lu

> meni su rekli da bi bilo dobro da prođe *minimalno* dvije godine između poroda (od jednog poroda do drugog)...
> 
> naravno, događa se ženama da zatrudne i prije, ali onda se prakticira ponovno carski rez, a ako se pričeka daju ti šansu za pririodan porod (podrzumijeva se da je trudnoća uredna)
> 
> pretpostavljam da bi bilo bolje čekati i dulje od 2 godine, ali evo, mi smo jedva izdržali


znaci 2 godine od poroda do poroda.
ja sam mislila da se odnosi na 2 godine od poroda do slijedeceg zaceca.
jel ovo provjereno?
onda nije obavezan carski drugi put?

----------


## Calista

ja sam isto cula da je dobro da bude razmak 2 godine izmedju 2 poroda. Doktor mi je rekao da bi bilo dobro da prodje barem godinu dana od poroda do zaceca.

----------


## MarikaPika

Snaha je zatrudnela 2 meseca od poroda carskim.....i pre 3 dana rodila savršenu devojčicu. Pri tom radila do kraja trudnoće! I sve bilo ok!

----------


## irvana

Ja sam rodila prije 3 i po tjedna na carski i ginekologinja mi je rekla da bi bilo najbolje da prođe 2 godine od poroda do sljedećeg začeća jer nam je rezana maternica.
Može, a i ne mora doći do komplikacija ako ostaneš prije trudna. 
Kaže da može doći do prsnuća maternice, kaže, može, a i ne mora.
Kako tko ima sreće...
Jer smo šivane na tri sloja. Prvo maternica, zatim ovojnica koja drži crijeva i na kraju koža.

----------


## sillyme

Nama je doktorica u Vinogradskoj rekla da ako je proslo manje od 2 godine od cr da oni rade cr jer postoji veca nego inace (nekoliko postotaka) opasnost od prsnuca maternice ako se ceka normalni porod. Rekla je i da je ona osobno dozivjela u praksi nekoliko prsnuca maternice i da onda zivot majke visi o koncu, a tek bebe... Tako da tih par postotaka opasnosti za vecinu ovdje osobno nije znacilo nista, ali za njih kao bolnicu sa stotinama poroda znaci realnu opasnost za pacjentice jer nikad ne znas da li je iduca bas ta koja ulazi u taj postotak... Nakon toga sam odmah odlucila obavezno cekati tih preporucenih 2 godine jer ne zelim povecavati rizik za sebe, bebu, ...

----------

